

Things I Think I Learned At TechCrunch Disrupt - tomh
http://www.openforum.com/articles/29-things-i-think-i-learned-at-techcrunch-disrupt

======
Typhon
« _Entrepreneurs love using the word “broken” when describing an industry they
are about to “disrupt.”_ »

I wonder where this meme comes from. Perhaps from the saying "If it ain't
broken, don't fix it". Conversely, if your company solves a problem, you have
to believe what it fixes is "broken".

Otherwise, I wonder how many readers of this site, other than me, want to
start a company someday, but are not sure they have it in them. And I wonder
how many among us will indeed start a company.

~~~
waterlesscloud
It feels like "broken" has been in the hacker lexicon a long, long time.
Certainly much longer than "disrupt".

When I use the word "disrupt", I'm usually self-aware of using a zeitgeisty
word. But "broken" is just how I talk, and have for as long as I recall...

------
silverbax88
"If you are 30 or older and thinking of starting a tech company, don’t do it."

Ahahahhhahahah...sorry but I love hearing this. It's something so many
20-somethings tell each other and is a complete myth. I love taking on kids in
business, it's the guys my own age I need to watch out for.

~~~
esmevane
Thanks for this. I had the exact same thought when I read it. After a brief
moment of offense.

I think I could write an essay or several on the ridiculous misconceptions I
hear going around in some circles, and this is one of my favorites.

When you hit 30, have a kid, etc., the popular ideology in some circles seems
to be that somehow your ability to spend time working on your passion is gone.

It's been my experience that this bracket is, on the other hand, more
efficient, selective in their projects, determined, and shows a remarkable
intolerance for wasted time.

It's extra amusing to me, also, that the major culprits of these stereotypes
are older men who routinely tell this to the young as they break into the
industry.

I wonder if it's a deliberate attempt to light a fire under these young folks?

------
jcr
Tom, you might want to fix the title of your post:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

